# Kissy is still shaking and panting



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I woke up today to Kissy's bark on the side of the bed. She was desperate to get on the bed. I saw she was panting like crazy and shivering a little. She started scratching my body as if she wanted to get under it. This got me out of bed and I noticed how "needy" she was. She asked to be picked up and gripped on to me really tightly. Right now, as I'm writing this, she is laying on the office chair right behind my bum.

I just talked to my DH and he said she woke him up in the middle of the night because she wanted to be all over him. She was scratching his neck and head as if she wanted to get under him. She usually only does this with the pillows when she is playing but she wasn't playing this time.

I've been giving her the Simethicone drops for gas and they seemed to have helped. My vet is closed today but will be open tomorrow morning and I could take her first thing. I don't know if I should call emergency today? Her tail is between her legs as if she was scared but she has no problem walking or wagging her tail when you give her a treat (she is eating without a problem). She is also alert and responds.

What mostly gets me is her panting and her need to be on me all the time, as if I could protect her....it is just so bad.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It really sounds like something's scaring her. Zooey displays the same "womb-seeking" behavior if there's a popping sound, backfire, or fireworks. Do you think she heard something while you were sleeping?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> It really sounds like something's scaring her. Zooey displays the same "womb-seeking" behavior if there's a popping sound, backfire, or fireworks. Do you think she heard something while you were sleeping?


Bibu is usually the easily scared one in the house and he will bark as soon as he hears something. No barking last night so I don't think they heard anything. 

She is eating her treats perfectly fine but I just tried feeding her her moring portion and she doesn't want it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It does sound like she is more frightened then in pain or discomfort. If she is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping normally, I don't think it is something you need to take her to the emg hospital for. But if she stops any of those I would take her. Now to figure out if something frightened her or if she experienced something that caused her pain/discomfort that frightened her. It is unusual for her to still be acting this way if whatever she experienced has stopped though. Is there distant pops from firecrackers and stuff going on?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, that's really strange  I would just keep an eye on her and see if she starts to feel better, but if you feel like she needs to go to emerg, you know her best. I"m sending her a virtual hug and kiss...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you still feeding Grandma Lucy's? You may want to do something really bland for her. Maybe some boiled chicken breast and rice.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It does sound like she is more frightened then in pain or discomfort. If she is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping normally, I don't think it is something you need to take her to the emg hospital for. But if she stops any of those I would take her. Now to figure out if something frightened her or if she experienced something that caused her pain/discomfort that frightened her. It is unusual for her to still be acting this way if whatever she experienced has stopped though. Is there distant pops from firecrackers and stuff going on?


She is like this more in the morning than anything else. No fireworks or anything like that recently. My DH has been home with both of them all day for the past 2-3 days and hasn't heard or noticed anything either. She pooped less (in size it was about 3/4 length of one of my fingers) yesterday but I think its because I fed her bland tilapia with veggies which was a change from her normal Grandma Lucys.



zooeysmom said:


> Wow, that's really strange  I would just keep an eye on her and see if she starts to feel better, but if you feel like she needs to go to emerg, you know her best. I"m sending her a virtual hug and kiss...


Yeah. I feel its strange too. Especially her constant neediness. You pick her up and then later put her down and she desperately wants to be picked up again...



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Are you still feeding Grandma Lucy's? You may want to do something really bland for her. Maybe some boiled chicken breast and rice.


I fed her some bland tilapia with boiled veggies yesterday as they both stopped eating Grandma Lucys. She devoured that. I have switched them both over to Fromm Salmon a la Veg because they refused The Honest Kitchen Zeal too. For now, they really like the Fromm. There aren't any other dehydrated raw brands I can buy here in town so I had to choose a dry kibble (even if I'm not a fan of kibble). It was either that or home cooking for several days until I ordered something else online that they "might" like! :blush: I wasn't sure how that would go with their tummies for a prolonged period, given I'm not an expert. Bibu is allergic to chicken and grain to I have to be picky choosy too. I'm starting to lose it as I don't know what else to feed them or what else it could be!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to disagree about sounding like she's scared. Shaking and panting are signs of pain and if she's refusing her morning food then I'm going to suggest that she is having digestive problems, especially if the simethicone helped before. Eating treats may not be revealing - my Sam had "gassy issues" and the only time she refused a treat, even when she was having a "flare up", was at the end when she was in extreme kidney failure. 

How does her abdomen feel - is it normal (slightly soft) or is it hard and rigid to the touch? If it's hard, then she's likely in pain. If that's the case, I wouldn't try to feed her anything more today to let her digestive system take a rest. Not sure what vegetables you're feeding, but some vegetables cause both people and fluffs to be "gassy." If it were my pup and she was in so much pain she was waking me up during the night, I'd take her to the emergency vet and have them check her out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If you haven't already. I didn't read all the posts. 

I would check all *smoke or any alarms* for *low batterie*s in the house. if the lights are showing low batteries the dogs pick up on the slightest beep coming from them. Sometimes we can't even hear it. happened to us when Sammie was 1 yrs old. someone here told me and sure enough one was doing the blink every few seconds with a slight bleep. He heard it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - I'm so sorry. It must be so distressing not knowing what's bothering Kissy. I would have thought pain when I heard the panting and neediness but I guess it could be fear. Have you run your hands over every part of her? Legs and all. Just wondering if she could have hurt herself. Tyler does that digging thing in the morning with Jim's pillow. He wants to get under his head and on the pillow. And then when he gets what he wants he smooshes himself into the pillow and is very proud of himself... but that's his ordinary behavior and game he plays many mornings, not a distress one. I hope you can get to the vet tomorrow and have her checked over. You have me stumped. Sending lots of hugs. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> If you haven't already. I didn't read all the posts.
> 
> I would check all *smoke or any alarms* for *low batterie*s in the house. if the lights are showing low batteries the dogs pick up on the slightest beep coming from them. Sometimes we can't even hear it. happened to us when Sammie was 1 yrs old. someone here told me and sure enough one was doing the blink every few seconds with a slight bleep. He heard it.


Good suggestion as well - that sets both of mine off before I even hear them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Good suggestion as well - that sets both of mine off before I even hear them.


Maggie,
Sammie tried to crawl inside my neck. It was so weird. I had to use a ladder to reach the batteries. 

BTW, I love your bedding in that photo! Looks like Ballard!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think I'd do veggies if ur suspecting gas issues right now. I agree with Maggie in not feeding right now to let her tummy rest. If you can't pinpoint any cause for fear, then it's safest to have her checked out by the ER vet. If she's in pain and its enough to cause her to act this way (more then even trembling and panting) you want her checked out right away. My original response was when I thought she was eating and drinking normally. Just in case you don't know, the Fromm Salmon a la Veg does have grain.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I'm going to disagree about sounding like she's scared. Shaking and panting are signs of pain and if she's refusing her morning food then I'm going to suggest that she is having digestive problems, especially if the simethicone helped before. Eating treats may not be revealing - my Sam had "gassy issues" and the only time she refused a treat, even when she was having a "flare up", was at the end when she was in extreme kidney failure.
> 
> How does her abdomen feel - is it normal (slightly soft) or is it hard and rigid to the touch? If it's hard, then she's likely in pain. If that's the case, I wouldn't try to feed her anything more today to let her digestive system take a rest. Not sure what vegetables you're feeding, but some vegetables cause both people and fluffs to be "gassy." If it were my pup and she was in so much pain she was waking me up during the night, I'd take her to the emergency vet and have them check her out.


Her tummy is a bit hard but she doesn't act weird when I tough her there or anything. I fed green peas, carrots and broccoli. She has calmed down this morning and ate her food, only from my hand! :blush:



SammieMom said:


> If you haven't already. I didn't read all the posts.
> 
> I would check all *smoke or any alarms* for *low batterie*s in the house. if the lights are showing low batteries the dogs pick up on the slightest beep coming from them. Sometimes we can't even hear it. happened to us when Sammie was 1 yrs old. someone here told me and sure enough one was doing the blink every few seconds with a slight bleep. He heard it.


We actually just changed the alarm batteries last month. Its a small apartment so we only have 1 smoke detector. Its not making a peep.



Snowbody said:


> Cory - I'm so sorry. It must be so distressing not knowing what's bothering Kissy. I would have thought pain when I heard the panting and neediness but I guess it could be fear. Have you run your hands over every part of her? Legs and all. Just wondering if she could have hurt herself. Tyler does that digging thing in the morning with Jim's pillow. He wants to get under his head and on the pillow. And then when he gets what he wants he smooshes himself into the pillow and is very proud of himself... but that's his ordinary behavior and game he plays many mornings, not a distress one. I hope you can get to the vet tomorrow and have her checked over. You have me stumped. Sending lots of hugs. :wub::wub:


Yeah, its making me very stressed! I've run my hands all over her and she seems to calm down when I do. No signs of pain or discomfort though. After her morning episode, she is fine for the rest of the day. She really calms down when I hold her like a baby in my arms and pet her chest/belly. She is now jumping around and playing. She's even barking (her play bark) at Bibu and my DH. Since she has calmed down, I am going to have her fast tonight and take her in first thing tomorrow morning and get her bloodwork redone, including the bile acid test. I don't want to have anymore "what ifs". 



SammieMom said:


> Maggie,
> Sammie tried to crawl inside my neck. It was so weird. I had to use a ladder to reach the batteries.
> 
> BTW, I love your bedding in that photo! Looks like Ballard!


Thanks. Its actually our couch.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't think I'd do veggies if ur suspecting gas issues right now. I agree with Maggie in not feeding right now to let her tummy rest. If you can't pinpoint any cause for fear, then it's safest to have her checked out by the ER vet. If she's in pain and its enough to cause her to act this way (more then even trembling and panting) you want her checked out right away. My original response was when I thought she was eating and drinking normally. Just in case you don't know, the Fromm Salmon a la Veg does have grain.


What is weird is that she is perfectly fine now. As if nothing ever happened. She ate her food, drank water and we went for a walk and she pooped. Thanks for pointing the grain out! I just checked the bag! :smilie_tischkante: Bibu will have to stay on Honest Kitchen for now then. Luckily he has only eaten 1 portion so far!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So I'm confused. This only happens in the mornings? Then she's fine the rest of the day? I was thinking this just happened this morning and she was still acting this way.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So I'm confused. This only happens in the mornings? Then she's fine the rest of the day? I was thinking this just happened this morning and she was still acting this way.


Before it used to be everytime after she ate. Now its only in the mornings and then 15-20 minutes after she eats, she is ok. I don't know if it might be because she doesn'rt eat anything all night and she wakes up with a tummy ache/gas? Or if her tummy is acidy causing her discomfort? :smilie_tischkante: I also thought it could be some sort of morning diabetes/hypoglycemia???  I hope the bloodwork will tell us more. I'm running out of ideas as to what it could be! :huh:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went through this with Ray last year. He was panting, quivering and clinging to me and would keep it up until something totally distracted him...such as having visitors. I finally discovered that what scared the beejeebes out of him was the door to the garage slamming shut when there was a cross breeze. DH fixed the door so that it wouldn't happen and Ray never had an episode again. But honestly, he would act weird for hours. I figured it out when the dogs were sitting with me on the patio completely calm and happy, then DH came home, the door slammed and Ray jumped on me and was shaking and trying to bury himself in my body. Oh, and MiMi and Ru were not affected by the sound at all.

I hope you can get to the bottom of this with dear little Kissy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Before it used to be everytime after she ate. Now its only in the mornings and then 15-20 minutes after she eats, she is ok. I don't know if it might be because she doesn'rt eat anything all night and she wakes up with a tummy ache/gas? Or if her tummy is acidy causing her discomfort? :smilie_tischkante: I also thought it could be some sort of morning diabetes/hypoglycemia???  I hope the bloodwork will tell us more. I'm running out of ideas as to what it could be! :huh:


Ok so just so I'm understanding...she used to act this exact same way after every single time she ate. You took her to the vet and he is also suspecting gas and you are using Simethicone Drops and have seen an improvement but she is still acting this way only in the mornings before she eats (empty stomach) and then is fine after about 15 to 20 minutes after she eats?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok so just so I'm understanding...she used to act this exact same way after every single time she ate. You took her to the vet and he is also suspecting gas and you are using Simethicone Drops and have seen an improvement but she is still acting this way only in the mornings before she eats (empty stomach) and then is fine after about 15 to 20 minutes after she eats?


Yes. She is like this in the morning and she is fine 15-20 minutes after she eats. Whatever it is, its affecting her on an empty stomach. The simethicone drops have been helping in not having her pant and tremble after she eats during the day.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I went through this with Ray last year. He was panting, quivering and clinging to me and would keep it up until something totally distracted him...such as having visitors. I finally discovered that what scared the beejeebes out of him was the door to the garage slamming shut when there was a cross breeze. DH fixed the door so that it wouldn't happen and Ray never had an episode again. But honestly, he would act weird for hours. I figured it out when the dogs were sitting with me on the patio completely calm and happy, then DH came home, the door slammed and Ray jumped on me and was shaking and trying to bury himself in my body. Oh, and MiMi and Ru were not affected by the sound at all.
> 
> I hope you can get to the bottom of this with dear little Kissy.


Poor Ray! The door slamming shut would scare me poopless too! There really aren't any weird noises here at home. We live in a small apartment so I would be able to detect anything pretty easily. We haven't detected anything yet but hopefully we will soon! :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Yes. She is like this in the morning and she is fine 15-20 minutes after she eats. Whatever it is, its affecting her on an empty stomach. The simethicone drops have been helping in not having her pant and tremble after she eats during the day.


When do you feed her dinner? Does she get a bed time snack? Since she's acting fine now, I'd be tempted to experiment and do more bland food that will keep her full longer. Avoid broccoli since it does cause gas. In fact, avoid green veggies for awhile and see what happens. Maybe try some bland meat tonight with white rice and or potato (either sweet or white) and give her a little before bed too and see how she is tomorrow morning. I'm wondering if it's acid reflux. In humans it can last over an hour and the pain so severe it can at times mimic a heart attack.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> When do you feed her dinner? Does she get a bed time snack? Since she's acting fine now, I'd be tempted to experiment and do more bland food that will keep her full longer. Avoid broccoli since it does cause gas. In fact, avoid green veggies for awhile and see what happens. Maybe try some bland meat tonight with white rice and or potato (either sweet or white) and give her a little before bed too and see how she is tomorrow morning. I'm wondering if it's acid reflux. In humans it can last over an hour and the pain so severe it can at times mimic a heart attack.


I feed them at about 7pm or 8pm, it varies. She has never vomited though. I'm thinking acid reflux might make her vomit or attempt to? I'm going to try some boiled chicken with potatoes tonight and see what happens. I will feed her at around 7:30 so that at 8am tomorrow I can take her to the vet in fasting mode. I'll have him also observe her panting and trembling. It might be hard because she trembles excessively at the vet to begin with but hopefully he will be able to feel her tummy etc.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> I feed them at about 7pm or 8pm, it varies. She has never vomited though. I'm thinking acid reflux might make her vomit or attempt to? I'm going to try some boiled chicken with potatoes tonight and see what happens. I will feed her at around 7:30 so that at 8am tomorrow I can take her to the vet in fasting mode. I'll have him also observe her panting and trembling. It might be hard because she trembles excessively at the vet to begin with but hopefully he will be able to feel her tummy etc.


I have GERD and a good friend has Acid Reflux. Neither of us ever experienced vomitting or nausea. Both of us experienced severe pain, heart attack type symptoms. With me, if it is a severe attack, it is extremely painful to even swallow.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Cory, this is very hard to write since I just lost my precious Gimme last nite after a short illness and rushing her to the emergency vet, they couldn't save her. Not knowing exactly what happened, I started researching different problems.

Trembling and seaking warmth could mean hypogloxemia - from what you describe feeding her; doesn't sound like she's getting enough sugar; she might have a low sugar count.

Your vet should look for that as a possiblity tomorrow. In the meantime, you might try giving her a teaspoon of syrup, Karo or honey or sugar water to see if that helps. They use up their sugar supply daily and after a long nite of sleeping, she might need a sugar boost. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everything you described is what Lacie does when we have a thunderstorm. I would say it's something frightening her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Cory, this is very hard to write since I just lost my precious Gimme last nite after a short illness and rushing her to the emergency vet, they couldn't save her. Not knowing exactly what happened, I started researching different problems.
> 
> Trembling and seaking warmth could mean hypogloxemia - from what you describe feeding her; doesn't sound like she's getting enough sugar; she might have a low sugar count.
> 
> Your vet should look for that as a possiblity tomorrow. In the meantime, you might try giving her a teaspoon of syrup, Karo or honey or sugar water to see if that helps. They use up their sugar supply daily and after a long nite of sleeping, she might need a sugar boost. Good luck tomorrow.


OMG Claire, I'm so so sorry about Gimme.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> OMG Claire, I'm so so sorry about Gimme.


thank you Cathy, I still am in disbelief and can't talk about it - I'm just torn to pieces.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> thank you Cathy, I still am in disbelief and can't talk about it - I'm just torn to pieces.


(hugs) Claire from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Cory, I am anxiously waiting for you to take Kissa to the vet. That is my 2cents. It may be nothing, but after losing one rather quickly to an illness-those were not the symptoms don't worry-I would rather you be safe than sorry. I know from another thread that she has been to the vet for this before. If you go tomorrow and they do not find anything, but she keeps this up I would consider a second opinion. Not that your vet is not wonderful I'm sure they are, but just to know beyond the shadow of a doubt you have exhausted all medical possibilities for her behavior. We do this for ourselves why not our beloved pets. Just a thought. 

Claire, I am so sorry for the loss of Gimme. I wish I had words to comfort you. I know the hurt of losing a beloved pet. Big hugs to you and my deepest sympathy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Cory, 
Was wondering if Kissy and Bibu eat together. Maybe she feels afraid or worried Bibu will eat her food. Also, does Bibu act differently towards her? If one of my girls doesn't feel well, the other 2 will give her space, so to speak. Just curious. 

Praying all will be ok.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It does sound like she is more frightened then in pain or discomfort. If she is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping normally, I don't think it is something you need to take her to the emg hospital for. But if she stops any of those I would take her. Now to figure out if something frightened her or if she experienced something that caused her pain/discomfort that frightened her. It is unusual for her to still be acting this way if whatever she experienced has stopped though. Is there distant pops from firecrackers and stuff going on?


:goodpost: I hope she is feeling better


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cory, did you have Kissy tested for tick-borne diseases? These were symptoms from Kitzi when he had ehrlichia.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cory, I think it's better to rule out any potential medical causes before attributing her symptoms to a purely envirnomental/behavioral one. I hope it's just something scaring her, but always better to have her re-evaluated by the vet. I know it must be scary for you, but little Kissy is in our thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Cory, sorry to hear Kissy isn't feel great around feeding time. Hopefully you will find out more information at the vet's tomorrow. It does sound like it is related to gas/acid reflux issues. Kissy is in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Kissy today. Wondering if there was any change after trying something different for dinner. You may also want to experiment with AE's ginger mint maybe 10-15 minutes before eating and then again 15 minutes after eating if the vet is also suspecting acid reflux. You may want to try 3-4 smaller meals throughout the day too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have GERD and a good friend has Acid Reflux. Neither of us ever experienced vomitting or nausea. Both of us experienced severe pain, heart attack type symptoms. With me, if it is a severe attack, it is extremely painful to even swallow.


My poor mom suffers from acid reflux too and no nausea or vomiting for her. It is painful to see her suffer though when she feels sick. 



Malt Shoppe said:


> Cory, this is very hard to write since I just lost my precious Gimme last nite after a short illness and rushing her to the emergency vet, they couldn't save her. Not knowing exactly what happened, I started researching different problems.
> 
> Trembling and seaking warmth could mean hypogloxemia - from what you describe feeding her; doesn't sound like she's getting enough sugar; she might have a low sugar count.
> 
> Your vet should look for that as a possiblity tomorrow. In the meantime, you might try giving her a teaspoon of syrup, Karo or honey or sugar water to see if that helps. They use up their sugar supply daily and after a long nite of sleeping, she might need a sugar boost. Good luck tomorrow.


Oh my goodness! I am so sorry for your loss! :crying:Were the vets able to figure out what might have caused it? Thank you for your suggestion. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Everything you described is what Lacie does when we have a thunderstorm. I would say it's something frightening her.


I think something is frightening/making her nervous too. My DH took her for a walk this morning when she was panting and it all went away! We think it might be something in the house but haven't figured it out yet.



gidget'smom said:


> Cory, I am anxiously waiting for you to take Kissa to the vet. That is my 2cents. It may be nothing, but after losing one rather quickly to an illness-those were not the symptoms don't worry-I would rather you be safe than sorry. I know from another thread that she has been to the vet for this before. If you go tomorrow and they do not find anything, but she keeps this up I would consider a second opinion. Not that your vet is not wonderful I'm sure they are, but just to know beyond the shadow of a doubt you have exhausted all medical possibilities for her behavior. We do this for ourselves why not our beloved pets. Just a thought.
> 
> Claire, I am so sorry for the loss of Gimme. I wish I had words to comfort you. I know the hurt of losing a beloved pet. Big hugs to you and my deepest sympathy.


Yes, luckily she has her record at another vet in town (even if we don't like him that much) but a second opinion is definitely good.



KAG said:


> Cory,
> Was wondering if Kissy and Bibu eat together. Maybe she feels afraid or worried Bibu will eat her food. Also, does Bibu act differently towards her? If one of my girls doesn't feel well, the other 2 will give her space, so to speak. Just curious.
> 
> Praying all will be ok.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


They both eat together but not side by side. Bibu is usually really good about giving her sapce while she eats. He's definitely a gentleman. He doesn't act different towards her and they still play like always. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :goodpost: I hope she is feeling better


Thanks!



edelweiss said:


> Cory, did you have Kissy tested for tick-borne diseases? These were symptoms from Kitzi when he had ehrlichia.


I haven't had her tested for tick disease but living here in ND ticks are almost inexistent. It isn't the full season for them here yet. Its just starting. It is however something to ask the doctor if we don't find anything. Thanks! :thumbsup:



hoaloha said:


> Cory, I think it's better to rule out any potential medical causes before attributing her symptoms to a purely envirnomental/behavioral one. I hope it's just something scaring her, but always better to have her re-evaluated by the vet. I know it must be scary for you, but little Kissy is in our thoughts and prayers :hug:


I completely agree. Thanks!



lmillette said:


> Cory, sorry to hear Kissy isn't feel great around feeding time. Hopefully you will find out more information at the vet's tomorrow. It does sound like it is related to gas/acid reflux issues. Kissy is in my prayers. Keep us posted.


I took her back to the vet this morning and he felt her tummy etc. He says he honestly thinks something is stressing her out and possibly causing her to have an upset/gassy tummy from the tension. 

He wants to repeat the BAT just to be on the safe side although he highly doesn't think this is the case here. He said she doesn't have other clinical symptoms which makes her "stable". 

He suggested to get some natural calming drops for her too and to space out the meals 4 times a day, giving her a meal before bedtime so that she doesn't have to digest so much at the same time. Her glucose levels were normal before a meal this morning so luckily its not hypoglycemia!

I explained how when we take her for a walk she seems to completely stop the panting and shivering and then she doesn't want to come back inside. That is what sparked his idea of it being something in the house that is making her nervous/anxious. He however wants to do other blood tests just to be on the safe side.

Her personality hasn't changed and even as nervous as she was at the vet's office, she was still giving out kisses with excitement like a princess! 

I will keep you all updated on test results, etc. 

Thanks for your support!!!!!

My DH and I are now going to inspect every angle of the house and try to figure this out! :blink:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just checking in on Kissy today. Wondering if there was any change after trying something different for dinner. You may also want to experiment with AE's ginger mint maybe 10-15 minutes before eating and then again 15 minutes after eating if the vet is also suspecting acid reflux. You may want to try 3-4 smaller meals throughout the day too.


Thanks Crystal! The vet suggested the same things. He highly believes its not anything serious. He saw her with her panting and said its typical of anxiety. He suggested to get some natural pet calming drops with valerian root or chamomile and to space out her meals so that she has less to process at the time. We'll see how that goes. I'm going to get the ginger mint drops too. I'll check to see if the same company makes the calming drops. We'll still do the bloodtests because I rather sleep well at night knowing its just nerves.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - do check and change the batteries in the smoke and CO2 connectors. A few weeks ago ours started to chirp and we were inside but didn't hear it. Tyler was going nuts and we reaized that's what did it. It's an easy switch just to put in new batteries (9 volt) and might be worth it. Is anyone doing any construction near you? House next door, street, yards? Any new scents in the house? Anything else new since the shaking started? Just throwing things out to see if anything sticks. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Cory - do check and change the batteries in the smoke and CO2 connectors. A few weeks ago ours started to chirp and we were inside but didn't hear it. Tyler was going nuts and we reaized that's what did it. It's an easy switch just to put in new batteries (9 volt) and might be worth it. Is anyone doing any construction near you? House next door, street, yards? Any new scents in the house? Anything else new since the shaking started? Just throwing things out to see if anything sticks. Hope you figure it out.


We recently changed the smoke alarm batteries and its not chirping. Although, I kind of remember that this skaking started the day I had a pizza box in the oven and luca didn't know so he turned on the oven to get it ready for some baked chicken and it started smoking!  Luckily the box didn't burn but the smoke dtector went off like crazy and she panicked. I went to open the door to let the smoke out and she bolted outside into the hallway. I grabbed her quickly to make sure she didn't go down the stairs and after that it took about 45 minutes for her to stop shaking. Could she still remember that and associate the house with this incident? I notice she is fine when we go outside. When we are about to come back in, she either lays in the grass and looks at me like she doesn't want to come back in or she keeps walking away from the direction of the building door. If she is still scared from this incident, what could I do to calm her? I'm going phycho here! :blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Could be. One of my fluffs was never afraid of thunder, but one July4th, a neighbor had a lot of fireworks and that scared Eerie. From then on if he heard a boom or thunder he would shake and try to climb up my neck. He was about 5 when this happened. He never did get over it. He would get so upset that he would make my other two upset also. This was several years ago. I would of tried the thunder shirt if they would of had it back then.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Thanks Crystal! The vet suggested the same things. He highly believes its not anything serious. He saw her with her panting and said its typical of anxiety. He suggested to get some natural pet calming drops with valerian root or chamomile and to space out her meals so that she has less to process at the time. We'll see how that goes. I'm going to get the ginger mint drops too. I'll check to see if the same company makes the calming drops. We'll still do the bloodtests because I rather sleep well at night knowing its just nerves.


Animal Essentials makes a wonderful product called Tranquility Blend. It's for times of anxiety. You may want to try HerbSmiths Calm Shen. It's more for dogs who are in a constant state of anxiety. Hopefully once she has calmed down enough to realize nothing bad is going to happen, you won't need to continue her on it long term. I carry both and the ginger mint in stock. You may also want to consider a Thundershirt. I have the pink/white rugby style in her size in stock too. 



Bibu said:


> We recently changed the smoke alarm batteries and its not chirping. Although, I kind of remember that this skaking started the day I had a pizza box in the oven and luca didn't know so he turned on the oven to get it ready for some baked chicken and it started smoking!  Luckily the box didn't burn but the smoke dtector went off like crazy and she panicked. I went to open the door to let the smoke out and she bolted outside into the hallway. I grabbed her quickly to make sure she didn't go down the stairs and after that it took about 45 minutes for her to stop shaking. Could she still remember that and associate the house with this incident? I notice she is fine when we go outside. When we are about to come back in, she either lays in the grass and looks at me like she doesn't want to come back in or she keeps walking away from the direction of the building door. If she is still scared from this incident, what could I do to calm her? I'm going phycho here! :blink:


How long ago did this happen. Dogs have a good memory. We've been dealing with anxiety issues in Jett since my dad died back in Feb. He's been fearful of new company ever since. A couple of weeks ago some friends of my parents stopped by for the first time. The man has a full head of silver/white hair like my dad did and Jett was immediately drawn to him, wanting in his lap and covered his face in kisses. Jett's also dealing with diminishing eyesight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - I wouldn't be surprised about that. There's something about the stove and oven that Tyler doesn't like (well me neither - it's the cooking part:HistericalSmiley but when I either have something on the stovetop grill or something sizzling or smokey he literally heads for the hills - the hills in a Manhattan apt being our bedroom which is the furthest part of the house. He doesn't shake or anything but will not come inside until the coast is very clear. I think their senses are so keenly aware of stuff that they pick up on odd smells and sounds more than we would. Wonder if the smell and remembering all the whole incident is making Kissy stress from it. Does it happen the closer she is to the kitchen at all? Though I'm sure your smoke detector is elsewhere. Maybe some of the calming product Crystal talked about will help get her over the hump.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Could be. One of my fluffs was never afraid of thunder, but one July4th, a neighbor had a lot of fireworks and that scared Eerie. From then on if he heard a boom or thunder he would shake and try to climb up my neck. He was about 5 when this happened. He never did get over it. He would get so upset that he would make my other two upset also. This was several years ago. I would of tried the thunder shirt if they would of had it back then.


Just like her. Crawls right up to my face!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Animal Essentials makes a wonderful product called Tranquility Blend. It's for times of anxiety. You may want to try HerbSmiths Calm Shen. It's more for dogs who are in a constant state of anxiety. Hopefully once she has calmed down enough to realize nothing bad is going to happen, you won't need to continue her on it long term. I carry both and the ginger mint in stock. You may also want to consider a Thundershirt. I have the pink/white rugby style in her size in stock too.
> 
> 
> How long ago did this happen. Dogs have a good memory. We've been dealing with anxiety issues in Jett since my dad died back in Feb. He's been fearful of new company ever since. A couple of weeks ago some friends of my parents stopped by for the first time. The man has a full head of silver/white hair like my dad did and Jett was immediately drawn to him, wanting in his lap and covered his face in kisses. Jett's also dealing with diminishing eyesight.


Kissy's breeder gave me a Thundershirt and she had it on her when we flew home. She was worried that she might get overly nervous or excited given it was the first time she flew. She has always been a little excited girl but it has always been a positive excitement. 

The pizza box incident happened about 2 weeks ago. Poor Jett. I can't imagine how much he misses your dad, as you. 

I'm going to try the products you recommended.



Snowbody said:


> Cory - I wouldn't be surprised about that. There's something about the stove and oven that Tyler doesn't like (well me neither - it's the cooking part:HistericalSmiley but when I either have something on the stovetop grill or something sizzling or smokey he literally heads for the hills - the hills in a Manhattan apt being our bedroom which is the furthest part of the house. He doesn't shake or anything but will not come inside until the coast is very clear. I think their senses are so keenly aware of stuff that they pick up on odd smells and sounds more than we would. Wonder if the smell and remembering all the whole incident is making Kissy stress from it. Does it happen the closer she is to the kitchen at all? Though I'm sure your smoke detector is elsewhere. Maybe some of the calming product Crystal talked about will help get her over the hump.


The main problem in this apartment is that everything revolves around the kitchen. We're only renting here but I would never buy a house like this. When you enter into the apartment, there is no hallway or anything. The entrance "foyer" is the open kitchen! Its almost like a garage entrance! :HistericalSmiley:Then from the kitchen, to the left are the bedrooms and bathroom and to the right are the dining and living room. So to go anywhere, you always have to pass through the kitchen. So odd! I know she doesn't like when we sizzle or grill either. Last night we grilled some meat and she shook a little. I noticed and quickly took her for a walk. Luca called me when the meat was done and she was fine. Makes me wonder!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Cory, I'm gald to hear medically that Kissy is okay. I had a thought. Since this originally started after she eats, and I'm assuming she eats in the kitchen, maybe try feeing her in your bedroom or the bathroom and see if maybe this will help with the stress. Maybe the smoke spooked her and seeing it come from the kitchen is what stressed her out. Just a thought.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Cory - I wouldn't be surprised about that. There's something about the stove and oven that Tyler doesn't like (well me neither - it's the cooking part:HistericalSmiley but when I either have something on the stovetop grill or something sizzling or smokey he literally heads for the hills - the hills in a Manhattan apt being our bedroom which is the furthest part of the house. He doesn't shake or anything but will not come inside until the coast is very clear. I think their senses are so keenly aware of stuff that they pick up on odd smells and sounds more than we would. Wonder if the smell and remembering all the whole incident is making Kissy stress from it. Does it happen the closer she is to the kitchen at all? Though I'm sure your smoke detector is elsewhere. Maybe some of the calming product Crystal talked about will help get her over the hump.


Edgar does not like sizzling or smokey. He also heads for the hills, or under a bed, in another part of the house, it scares the crap out of him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Thanks Crystal! The vet suggested the same things. He highly believes its not anything serious. He saw her with her panting and said its typical of anxiety. He suggested to get some natural pet calming drops with valerian root or chamomile and to space out her meals so that she has less to process at the time. We'll see how that goes. I'm going to get the ginger mint drops too. I'll check to see if the same company makes the calming drops. We'll still do the bloodtests because I rather sleep well at night knowing its just nerves.





Bibu said:


> We recently changed the smoke alarm batteries and its not chirping. Although, I kind of remember that this skaking started the day I had a pizza box in the oven and luca didn't know so he turned on the oven to get it ready for some baked chicken and it started smoking!  Luckily the box didn't burn but the smoke dtector went off like crazy and she panicked. I went to open the door to let the smoke out and she bolted outside into the hallway. I grabbed her quickly to make sure she didn't go down the stairs and after that it took about 45 minutes for her to stop shaking. Could she still remember that and associate the house with this incident? I notice she is fine when we go outside. When we are about to come back in, she either lays in the grass and looks at me like she doesn't want to come back in or she keeps walking away from the direction of the building door. If she is still scared from this incident, what could I do to calm her? I'm going phycho here! :blink:





Bibu said:


> Just like her. Crawls right up to my face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start paying attention to how different sounds affect her. If you notice certain sounds or even if the same sound may be ok at one volume, but when louder it bothers her. If she seems to react more to sounds, you may want to mention this to your vet.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wondering - you live in an apartment. Could it be some noise coming from a neighbor? Could the batteries in their smoke detector need changing? My Annie acts just like your fluff so I've been folloiwng your thread carefully. And, one of the things that really freaks her out is the smoke detector beeping - no matter how slightly.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

As long as her test are not showing anything medically, I am thinking like everyone else it is going to have something to do with the pizza box incident. Like Lindsey said, I would try feeding her in the bedroom or bathroom to see if that helps. I really don't know what you can do though for the memory issue for smells and sounds that remind her of what happened. That is a roughy!


----------

